# Gas Attacks- Is this the Last Word?



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Although I have seen quotes from the below site this is the first time I've viewed the article itself.

Can we now put this to bed once and for all :roll:

Here


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

PLEASE


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Lets all hope so, but no doubt someone will question it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

brisey said:


> Lets all hope so, but no doubt someone will question it


Only those who claim to have been gassed Brisey. :roll: :roll:

Cheers


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have been advocating these remarks since reports of this form of attack was published.

I wonder what individual decide that a gas monitor priced at ££££££s would help boost company profits after frightening the m/h population with tales of breakins and robberies.

How does this information work in law in respect of the many claims made by people who have said it happened to them and then claimed on the insurance :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> I wonder what individual decide that a gas monitor priced at ££££££s would help boost company profits after frightening the m/h population with tales of breakins and robberies?
> 
> Bob


Exactly Bob. That is precisely what this is all about. Fraudulent insurance claims and spurious marketing strategies.  >>here<<  Last sentence.!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok thats one put to bed

How about A frames
(lights blue touch paper and stands back)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Dunno- Don't think you can get gassed from them but ask the anaesthetists :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

brisey said:


> Lets all hope so, but no doubt someone will question it


Do you think that they've published this because they actually know there's an odourless, dangerous gas out there which the Government are using, and don't want us to know about?

Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean there isn't a conspiracy.....



Dougie.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

asprn said:


> brisey said:
> 
> 
> > Lets all hope so, but no doubt someone will question it
> ...


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I have never believed the reports of van gassing for exactly the reasons given in this article.......BUT.......and it is a BIG BUT........the gassing agents they talk about being available and capable of doing the job, albeit expensively, in Russia, are apparently now being used by gangs of eastern european thieves who obviously dont ever PAY for their gassing agents.
The Guardia Civil in Malaga are warning people of this very thing, because they are using these agents in house robberies down here on the Costa del Sol.
So, I am STILL on the sidelines wondering but NOT worrying and panicing every time I wildcamp, I am just more AWARE thats all, and really thats what we should ALL be, ALL of the time......on site or off......AWARE of possible problems.
So, I dont want to inflame an already ''excitable'' topic, but just repeating what I have been told down here.
However, further comments welcome......sorry, I dont know that this subject will EVER be put to bed for good.......but better to be more aware than sorry eh ?
Lynda


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, but what about gases like Nitrogen and CO2? One only needs to displace 6 -10% of the air volume to render someone unconscious! Easily managed with a compressed gas cylinder.

Seems feasible to me, by the way does anyone want to buy an low oxygen level warning alarm.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

brisey said:


> Lets all hope so, but no doubt someone will question it


didn't take long, Brian

:roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

savannah said:


> .....the gassing agents they talk about being available and capable of doing the job, albeit expensively, in Russia, are apparently now being used by gangs of eastern european thieves who obviously dont ever PAY for their gassing agents.
> 
> Lynda


So how do they get hold of them? make them themselves? and why haven't loads of people been killed?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

thegreatpan said:


> Ah, but what about gases like Nitrogen and CO2? One only needs to displace 6 -10% of the air volume to render someone unconscious! Easily managed with a compressed gas cylinder.
> 
> Seems feasible to me, by the way does anyone want to buy an low oxygen level warning alarm.....


Not unconscious. Dead!! 8O

It might seem feasible, but it ain't!! See   *>>here<<*   for just one fairly scientific, but simple explanation.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Steal them ? Make them ?
I have no idea why or if people have been killed......I am just saying what is being said by the police down here.......
Personally, I have never really believed in gas attacks.....and until it happens to me ( hopefully never !) thats the way I will stay.
BUT.......no harm in people being aware of the possibility......and if they are worried....buying an alarm....thats up to them.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a little off track here, but thieft of any kind is a concern to us all.

A family member and his wife who has been living in france for 15 years was burgled last month. The French police seem to think the theives were looking for English passports as they are now worth £30,000 each!!!!!! Because of the microchips now contained in the passports themselves, forgers need them first, before they can create a new passport to allow illegal entry into the UK. 

We shall be on our toes in france in june, gas or no gas.


----------

